# Read This....! For Real?



## BubiSparks (1/11/19)

Just saw this on MyBB - https://mybroadband.co.za/news/technology/325893-china-bans-online-e-cigarette-sales.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/11/19)

Saw this on fb as well. Seem to be true.

So no more 3fvape or fasttech bargains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/11/19)

Just checked and both sites are still operational as usual. There might be some t&c's the media is leaving out again as usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/11/19)

I think I heard they run their online sales out of Hong Kong or something, not 100% sure, so there is the loophole for now if it’s correct.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (1/11/19)

Hey guys so a word from a friend is that sales will be blocked online similar to how they block WhatsApp but online sales to other countries will be fine. 

Not sure how they will enforce it but it's a $759 million industry so they won't kill that revenue out right.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BubiSparks (1/11/19)

Just placed an order with 3FVape... Just in case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)

stevie g said:


> Hey guys so a word from a friend is that sales will be blocked online similar to how they block WhatsApp but online sales to other countries will be fine.
> 
> Not sure how they will enforce it but it's a $759 million industry so they won't kill that revenue out right.



@stevie g I think you're right about exporting being allowed. This is on FB:


----------



## Timwis (2/11/19)

And of course they are concerned about minors and nothing to do with vaping is getting very popular in China which is eating into tax revenue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (2/11/19)

Wasn't Beijing the city with the most poluted air in the world not so long ago? Makes sense to rather ban strawberry flavoured vapour clouds.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (2/11/19)

Adephi said:


> Wasn't Beijing the city with the most poluted air in the world not so long ago? Makes sense to rather ban strawberry flavoured vapour clouds.


A Government who are more than willing to shoot their own people for protesting expect people to believe this step is to protect minors!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/11/19)

Hong Kong where most of these online vape distributors are based will not be affected by this ban. Hong Kong is independent from China.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

